# Straight out of a Horror Movie



## jbaynes (Jan 26, 2014)

Not laughing at you mparker....more at the situation! Isn't it interesting how bad a decomposed small rodent can smell? This brought a smile to my face reading your hilarious story!


----------



## MParkerMedia (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, it definitely scared me for life hence the always wearing above-ankle shoes when I cook, but with time I've started to find the whole thing humorous. Thanks for the comment!


----------

